
Burn Your Backlog - brendan0powers
https://www.brendanp.com/posts/burn-your-backlog/
======
Doches
> I’m certainly not suggesting you go out and delete your entire backlog.

Why not? As a consultant, this is one of the things that I do whenever I roll
onto a long-standing project that's been unmaintained for more than a few
months. Bugs reported in February of 2017? Should I be fixing that?
Prioritising it?

Nope. Nope nope nope. Archive it all, and solicit new bug reports & feature
requests.

~~~
brendan0powers
Most people find it very hard to delete things. Even archiving it for later is
harder than you'd think. Easing into it seems like a better approach if you
haven't run across this concept before.

Clearly, you don't have that problem, so go for it!

------
simplecto
Hahaha. You hit the nail on the head. I've been sharing this around.

